# some 2011 gear reviews



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

So I got the chance to demo some 2011 gear this past week.

Neversummer Evo 155
Neversummer SL 155
Lib Tech Skate Banana 154
DC MLF Ikka Backstrom 155
Ride Machete 158
Ride DH2 153

First off, my riding style is 70 ripping and 30 park. So I do prefer a mid-stiff deck that's able to charge for the occasional trip into the park.

This is the order of which I liked them.

1. Ride Machete
Lowrize rocker on this baby is amazing. For a second I didn't know if I was riding a cambered board? It doesn't ride at all like a rockered deck! it has incredible edge hold. This board is just so fast and it's complimented with the slimewalls do an excellent job dampening the ride when you are ripping it. It's also very quick edge to edge. I rode the 158cm and it didn't even ride like a 58! Pop is awesome for a rockered board. I totally recommend this board.. i think it's THAT good.

2. Neversummer Evo
This is a fun soft play around day board. I probably wouldn't get this if it was my only deck because it's just too chattery at speeds. But where it excels is buttery goodness! you can just spin and spin and spin. It rides similar to a rockered board but at the same time it's not as surfy(like a skate banana). It's got decent pop for a rockered deck and the camber at the nose and tail help with the landings. 

3. Neversummer SL
This is your all moutain slayer. INCREDIBLE edge hold with the Vario Power grip sidecut! awesome dampening! soft enough to butter but you will need to put in a bit more effort compared to the Evo. This board is also very fast. Also with rocker+camber like the Evo it's surfy but definitely not like a skate banana! You basically feel more in control when ripping it down!

4. DC MLF Ikka
Another all mountain deck. I didn't find too special. It has great pop. dampening is quite good. edge hold was decent, nothing too special. you can definitely rip it though with this deck. It's a mid-stiff deck.

5. Lib Tech Skate Banana
Ahh, the Skate Banana. If you've never ridden one, I suggest you try it. it rides like a surfboard. It's also less chattery than the Neversummer Evo. So this deck can definitely ride outside the park if you want. pop was just ok, but landings are pretty sketchy. Magnetraction also helps increase the edge hold.

6. Ride DH2
I didn't find this deck too special. The edge hold was definitely not as strong as the Machete. Board would just seem to slide for a bit until the edge finally decides to bite down. Probably because of the smaller size. However, it was very quick edge to edge. good pop. I didn't find this deck too interesting.

Also,

Neversummer now has camber+rocker on the entire line-up. The Titan Raptor. It looks sick. My friend rode it and said it's a missile and carves like a samurai sword through turkey!


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

nice reviews! How would you compare the stiffness and buttereability of the machete to the DH2? Was the DH2 a 158 as well?


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

woo!!! sweet reviews!!


----------



## ss0 (Jan 10, 2010)

Are there any differences between the 2010 SL and the 2011 SL apart from graphics?


----------



## Rice (Sep 7, 2008)

Damn You! already playing with the new stuff..
How was buttering, presses on the Machete?


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

i think the dh2 was a 53cm... the machete is buttery goodness! so comparing the two is kinda hard... but the machete was definitely more fun!

I believe the 2011 SL is the same as the 2010. don't quote me on that tho.


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

dude where are you demoing these boards if you're in markham? as far as i know, no stores in ontario even carry never summer.


----------



## Erban32 (Jan 31, 2010)

Dose the new skate banana have C2 BTX or did they keep it traditional BTX?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

shredder07 said:


> dude where are you demoing these boards if you're in markham? as far as i know, no stores in ontario even carry never summer.


Damn...didn't even notice that. I'd like to know as well!!


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

ss0 said:


> Are there any differences between the 2010 SL and the 2011 SL apart from graphics?


Yes there is


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm not in Markham. I'm in Big White.

2011 skate banana does not have c2btx..

2011 roxy ollie pop has c2btx.


----------



## Chris2347 (Nov 7, 2009)

Wait there was 2011 demos at Big White this last weekend? Public? I was there Friday and Monday and had no idea


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Have tried the 2010 machete? How is it different from the 2011 version?


----------



## Regulatori (Jan 14, 2010)

skip11 said:


> Have tried the 2010 machete? How is it different from the 2011 version?


X2
I had this exact same question.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

I rode the 2011..
Rome Pusher w/390 bindings :thumbsup: I'm totally in love with this set up. Wow, just WOW!!!
Bataleon Evil Twin ~poppy, fun. Didn't get to hit any rails with it but jumping was awesome.
Rome Postermania w/390Boss bindings  Super fun but the pusher was more fun off jumps~ very close call though
Capita Horrorscope w/Union Danny Kass bindings ~that board was AWESOME, I hated the bindings
K2 ParkStar w/___ bindings ~didn't like the bindings... they were weird to get in/out of... board was fun
Ride DH w/Alpha bindings ~that board holds edge like nobody's business. Binders were incredibly light.


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

i've never ridden the 2010 machete... so i don't know?


----------



## Sige24 (Sep 17, 2010)

So which one would you prefer the 2011 never summer sl or 2011 ride machete? i am debating on which one of these i should get, but since you demo both of them what board do you think is a better choice?


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

shredder07 said:


> dude where are you demoing these boards if you're in markham? as far as i know, no stores in ontario even carry never summer.


This year theres a few! Call around, theres some evo's on sale in st catherines I beleive.


----------

